# sand or ick?



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

It can easily be qualified as a stupid question especially with my years in the hobby but I have to make sure!

Is it possible that sand is stuck all over on the fish (almost all fish), or is ut for sure ick? Thanks


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

monk21 said:


> It can easily be qualified as a stupid question especially with my years in the hobby but I have to make sure!
> 
> Is it possible that sand is stuck all over on the fish (almost all fish), or is ut for sure ick? Thanks


Best to post a pic


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't think it is visible. Plus I am almost certain it is sand. Just wanted to make sure it is possible


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Looks like ick to me.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> Looks like ick to me.


Yeah it does but considering the sand u see around on wood and stones, the fact that there is no actual reason for them to get ick now etc I think it is sand. Let's see if anyone has white sand and had the same think


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like Ich to me too. 

If it is sand it should move or fall off when the fish swims around. And the fish looks like its clamping its fins which is an indication it's not feeling well. 

Are none of your other fish showing signs of Ich? Because that's a lot of Ich on that fish and therefore you should see at least some Ich on the other fish as well.
--
Paul


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> Looks like Ich to me too.
> 
> If it is sand it should move or fall off when the fish swims around. And the fish looks like its clamping its fins which is an indication it's not feeling well.
> 
> ...


as i said, most of the fish have that on them. except for the very big parrot i have which would make sense if it were sand as he is the only one not hiding and touching the sand


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Catch one of the fish and lift it out of the water for a few seconds. If it's sand all the sand should fall off the fish however if it's Ich it'll remain stuck to the fish.
--
Paul


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

C'mon it's ick, sand or air bubbles don't stick on the fish like that especially not all over the body


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> Catch one of the fish and lift it out of the water for a few seconds. If it's sand all the sand should fall off the fish however if it's Ich it'll remain stuck to the fish.
> --
> Paul


thanks for the advice. I tried to catch one, didn't make it but as he swam fast to get away most of the white things fell off. 99.9% sand then


----------



## Dan The Man (Sep 15, 2013)

I use white sand in my tank with clown loaches, who are notorious diggers and never has sand stuck to them like that. That I hate to say, is a bad case of ich.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I would say 95% chance its ich, 5% chance its magic sand. The way the fins look kinda explains it all.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> I would say 95% chance its ich, 5% chance its magic sand. The way the fins look kinda explains it all.


so you are saying that ick falls off the fish when it swims?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You posted a question however you don't agree with the answers you're receiving. Not sure why but if you do nothing your fish will become overwhelmed with Ich and die. The longer you wait to begin treatment the harder it'll be to treat and therefore save these fish. 

Not a single person has replied with an opinion that its sand but really at the end of the day its up to you whether you do nothing or start treating for Ich.

I've had Ich in one of my tanks twice and it looked exactly like your picture. And your fish definitely have clamped fins which is another symptom of disease.

No more comments from me.
--
Paul


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> You posted a question however you don't agree with the answers you're receiving. Not sure why but if you do nothing your fish will become overwhelmed with Ich and die. The longer you wait to begin treatment the harder it'll be to treat and therefore save these fish.
> 
> Not a single person has replied with an opinion that its sand but really at the end of the day its up to you whether you do nothing or start treating for Ich.
> 
> ...


fish were caught and put back in there, all sand fell off of them. no fish with any spots.

answer: sand
end of thread

thanks


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

ok good job monk


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

all I can say is wow, this is a first


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Yah, kind of strange to me as well. When I first got my cichlids that were in a tank with a white sand bottom, I thought it might be sand stuck on them as well(never had white sand before),but as I continued watching them for a few days I noticed the white dots not coming off an that the fish where scratching/flashing a lot. So I concluded that it was Ich and medicated the tank. The white spots went away and my fish were fine after. Now I know that if the white spots don't almost immediately fall off when he fish swims then It has to be Ich. Although in his case if the white spots did indeed fall off like he said then I am thinking there could be an issue with the fishes slime coat that is making sand stick to it like that, cause that us not normal for a healthy fish. Could also explain why the fish had clamped fins.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

good point, may not be ick but looks like there might be a problem


----------

